# Hey Skink...



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking at heading down for a few days next Monday, you up for some pomps? Probably will be staying up by the 2nd Ave area but will make a trip or two towards GC if you feel like metting up. 

Will probably chase pomps and the Spanish or kings off the pier with some live bait...


Let me know, take care.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

no problem....I usually have mon and tues off. we'll hook up for some pomps or kings


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds good. I'll let you know when we get something set in stone. 

Would love to hook into a king but the biggest reel I have is a SLX20SHA...maybe 230 yards of 17 lb. so I'd imagine it's too light. I was planning on soaking a Jackson rig for Spanish and if a king wonders by, I'll be happy to try to land him.  Don't want to get in the way of the pin riggers with it though, would head out on 2nd probably.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

you are welcome to use some of my gear to pin rig


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Appreciate the offer bud. We'll see how things go. Good luck in the morning.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like my first day will be Monday or Tuesday. Gonna stay at my moms the night before, get up bright and early and head down and try to net some shrimp down your way, so when I figure out which day let me know if you'll be free. Would like to make a trip down there and stock up on fleas and shrimp if possible, fish half the day then go check into the hotel room. 
We'll probably stay at the 2nd Ave Pier.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

awesome.... I'll pm you my email addy and my cell #


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Got it, thanks. Do you toss plugs while you soak fleas or just sit back and relax? May drag something for flounder or toss metal for blues and Spannies... we'll see.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I watch the water for activity and do whatever needs to be done.

Me and SALT have been just relaxing and enjoying the day the last 2 times we fished together.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds good. I'll keep a box full of plugs then. What do ya keep fleas in?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I use a minnow trap to catch fleas,and I keep em in the trap. they'll keep all day


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Alright sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Dudes. I'm in. Somebody's gotta bring limes.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Salt in My Veins said:


> Dudes. I'm in. Somebody's gotta bring limes.


Sounds good. Can't drink but I'll (try to) bring plenty of shrimp for bait.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Ooops! Just noticed you guys are talking about the pier and not the beach. If you are, PM me about details. Not sure I want to pay Surfside to park.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I was thinking we were hitting the surf?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm game for anything but i'd prefer the surf


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Weather says 85 Monday 40% chance rain, Tuesday 84 40% chance rain, Wednesday 84 30% chance rain...

Y'all still up for fishing if it doesn't start cracking lightning? They're wrong half the time anyway.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey, I'm not made of sugar. I won't melt. I'd prefer the surf too. I'll stop by MBSP Sunday before low tide and get some fleas so we can have some if they don't show up on the beach right away.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Can everyone do Tuesday AM or PM? What times? I'm up for half a day at least. 

Got a few things I need/want to do on the first day and I don't know how to get it all done. Want to net shrimp, fish with y'all, stop by BPS and pick up a rod, line, and a saltwater license, assuming I get my new reel on Monday (should be there but who knows). 

I'm thinking find a license at WalMart or somewhere, go fishing bright and early Tuesday, net shrimp on my way back, then hit BPS, then run back to the house if the reel isn't there on Monday and fish 2nd Ave the rest of my trip.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I prefer to fish the tide. I like a few hrs before hi to a few hrs after hi
Or morning tides. 
I like to see the sun rise. As far as the weather....thats a pretty standard forecast. Storms usually occur in the afternoon unless a front comes thru

Looks like the tide should be 6-7 am...Works great for me

http://tbone.biol.sc.edu/tide/tideshow.cgi


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Getting set up around 7 or so should work for me. I'll have a little over an hour drive so I may run a little behind but not too much.

Tuesday right?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

sounds great.

See ya there
Are you in for it Salt?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't have to post your spot but is it Garden City?


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Tuesday with Smooth works. I'll be there well before 7, however, and at the spot on the beach. Still want to do Monday as well, Skink? If so, I'll be there at O'Dark Hundred only if you are in.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I may try to make it earlier, when's first light?


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Sunrise on Tuesday is 6:20.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

High Tide Tuesday is 7:14 AM.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

May try to make it there by 6:30 then. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

*Sand Fleas*

How do you get them to go in in the 1st place . Do you just throw it in the surf and hope for the best or what?Or do you bait it with some delicacy:spam:

thanks.:

bubbasales




The Skink said:


> I use a minnow trap to catch fleas,and I keep em in the trap. they'll keep all day


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

He's just using half a mesh minnow trap as a scoop, the mesh lets the sand fall out leaving your fleas in. 

No bait needed, just look for the Vs. Read this if you need help finding them.
http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic137339-16-1.aspx


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I know changes every few hours but I see 85 hi/72 low for the next few days with 30-40% chance rain. Oughtta be able to slip some good fishing time in.

If anyone wants to fish the 2nd Ave area, drop me a PM, I should be free Tuesday afternoon-Thursday morning.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Went by Dicks here in Florence, all they had was 4 oz sinkers. Oh well they'll work. Got my combo hunt and fish + saltwater license so that's taken care of. Gonna spool up the new reel and get some sleep.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

good luck in the morning guys!


----------

